# Bad Economy Trickles Down To Hurt The Feral Colonies Too



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Petfinders contacted us with a survey on how the economy is affecting our rescue. Were really not a rescue. Our mission is TNR and supporting feral colonies. We work in areas that are dumping grounds for dogs and cats. We had a slight incline from 47% -50% of cats we trap that were once companion animals that we capture which we vet and foster in our home till we can find them forever homes.

In the past month we had two colonies which are going to be in dire straights because the caretakers are foreclosing or going out of business. One is a jewelry store the other is an elderly lady who has fallen on hard times because her husband got cancer then died from it. Medical bills did her in and she is loosing her home. Im wondering how this economy is affecting other TNR groups?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so very sad, Merry.  I hope your group can find another generous business or individual. It's heartbreaking to know that any cat would go hungry.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We were supplying the business with food for the ferals. Now it will be an empty store. Soon an empty house too! 

I dont know how they do it but these ferals steal a piece of your heart. Fussing over them before you send them back out. Atleast it gave you a peace of mind knowing someone was watching over the colony once they were released. Now that has changed

Were going to try to move the feral at the house to a barn and hope they stay and make it. Unless they are too wiley to go in a trap again.


----------

